

What’s With All the Hyper-Growth Startups? - nabeel
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/14/whats-with-all-the-hyper-growth-startups/

======
relaunched
Hyper-growth is an abused term in the valley. We've coincidentally forgotten
that the only metric that truly matters, in terms of business (as it relates
to growth), is revenue-for a high-growth company.

Tricking someone into using, or coercing them into signing up, in order to
watch something is interesting, but it's not a business.

What's going on is interesting, but don't fool yourself into thinking they are
all going to be big businesses.

~~~
nabeel
no, they are definitely not going to all be big businesses. for every Zynga
there are plenty of RockYou's (or Free Gifts) that grow but never turn into
sustainable businesses.

but the point is that the conditions that allow companies to grow are
fleeting, they happen rarely and the people building real companies are best
to sit up, take notice, and take advantage.

